# Problem mit meiner Bridge



## Stoer (6. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

seit kurzem habe ich eine Canon Powershot SX1.
Habe schon tolle Bilder geschossen.
Seit zwei Tagen funktioniert mein Blitz nicht mehr.
Kann es sein das ich Einstellungen an der Kamera vorgenommen habe, die ein auslösen des Blitzes verhindern ???????????????
Gibt es so was ?
Ich wollte das vorab abklären, bevor ich sie zum Händler schicke (Garantie)


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Gibts denn keine Programm-Reset-Funktion?
..oder einfach mal den Akku entfernen, dann sollten doch die Werkseinstellungen wieder vorhanden sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Servus Peter

Natürlich ist es möglich den Blitz abzuschalten ...

Links auf der Oberseite ist doch ein Blitzsymbol ? und ein Taster ...

Was passiert wenn du da drauf drückst ?

Wie bist du drauf gekommen das der Blitz nicht mehr geht ...

Hast du die Iso in die Höhe gedreht ?
War die Beleuchtung zu hell ?

In welchen Modus hast du das Wählrad stehen, wenn der Blitz nicht geht ?


----------



## Stoer (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> 
> Natürlich ist es möglich den Blitz abzuschalten ...
> 
> ...



*Habe alle Modi probiert , geht einfach nicht. dann muß ich die Kamera wohl doch zum Händler schicken.*


----------



## Conny (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Hallo Peter,

hast Du es auch einmal mit einem neuen Akku probiert?


----------



## Stoer (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Werde ich als letzte Möglichkeit prüfen,ansonsten geht sie zurück.

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfestellung


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

vielleicht hat die Blitzlampe an sich einen gekriegt und ist nun platt 

zumindest würde ich das mal vermuten wenn Du das Blitzsymbol im Display für den permanenten Blitz siehst und er es dann beim abdrücken nicht tut

hast Du online oder im Laden gekauft ? Falls im Laden, müssten die innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate sich um die Reperatur kümmern, vielleicht sind die ja so kulant einen 1:1 Umtausch zu machen.


----------



## Stoer (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Über Amazon !


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Servus

@ Ralf: das ist ein Aufklappblitz ... der klappt auf wenn die Cam sagt, es soll geblitzt werden 

Falls der Blitz, was ich jetzt nicht glaube, ausklappt und nicht blitzt, dann wäre die Lampe def. ...

@ Peter: Ich denke da ist irgend etwas eingestellt das den Blitz nicht zur dementsprechenden Funktion zuläßt ... 
"Auf keinen Fall blitzen" wie z.B. bei manchen Tieren in Zoo`s ... 
Bei den Kompakten ist das meißt am Joystick ein rechtsklick ... (Symbol "Blitz") 
Scheint aber bei dieser Bridges nicht so zu sein 

Würde Dir raten gehe damit in ein Fotogeschäft ...


----------



## Conny (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*



Digicat schrieb:


> Würde Dir raten gehe damit in ein Fotogeschäft ...


@Helmut
die natürlich liebend gerne einen Fremdkauf erklären 
@Peter
Hast Du eigentlich schon einmal Deine Bedienungsanleitung befragt?
Dort gibt es meistens eine ausführliche FAQ.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Hallo,
Helmuts Tipp ist wirklich o. k., zumindest bei uns... . Um auszuschließen, dass eine "Blitzfehlfunktion" wirklich nicht per Software aktiviert wurde, lohnt sich der Gang zum Händler.
Sollte nämlich über Amazon die Kamera nach Einsendung zurückgeschickt werden mit dem Vermerk "alles o. k.", dann braucht man wohl kundige Unterstützung... . Wie will man sonst als "DaU" erneut reklamieren?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @ Ralf: das ist ein Aufklappblitz ... der klappt auf wenn die Cam sagt, es soll geblitzt werden
> 
> Falls der Blitz, was ich jetzt nicht glaube, ausklappt und nicht blitzt, dann wäre die Lampe def. ...



genau das meinte ich


----------



## Stoer (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Hallo,

in der Bedienungsanleitung steht nicht`s dazu.
Ich war nie ein wirklicher Freund von Online-Bestellungen und habe den Kauf direkt im Fachgeschäft immer bevorzugt.
Na ja, jetzt muss ich sie ebend einschicken.


----------



## Nori (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Mit Amazon läuft das aber sehr geschmeidig einschl. Portoerstattung etc.
Und wenn mal ein Händler nicht so mitzieht durfte der die längste Zeit über die Plattform verkaufen - ich denke da wirst du keine Probleme bekommen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Also, ich habe kontakt zu dem Händler aufgenommen und dieser teilt mir mit das ich die Kamera an eine Service Firma in Franken schicken soll. Der Händler, bei dem ich die Kamera über Amazon gekauft habe sitz in der Nähe von Hannover.
Das hört sich schon nach einem "SUPERSERVICE" an.
Werde jetzt mal Kontakt zu Amazon aufnehmen.
Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Nori (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Das ist doch völlig normal - ich denke so gut wie kein Händler kann eine Kamera reparieren.
Ist eigentlich bei fast allen Elektroniksachen so, dass es eine Service-Adresse gibt.
Ich würde lediglich Amazon wegen der Portokosten kontaktieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Ich glaube die Händler müssen sich um das einschicken + zurückschicken kümmern innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate. War zu mindest bei meinem Aldi Ladegerät so, die habens zum Hersteller (nicht Medion) geschickt danach zurück in die Filiale geliefert bekommen + mich angerufen.

Wann war Kaufdatum ?


----------



## Nori (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Bei Aldi handel ich das auch so - sogar nach mehr als 6 Monaten.
Hier würde aber das Versenden zum Verkäufer und der schickt die Kamerea dann weiter zum Kundendienst nur unnötig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

Habe die Kamera jetzt an Canon geschickt.
Nachdem sich Amazon eingeschaltet hat, hat der Verkäufer die Versandkosten übernommen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Problem mit meiner Bridge*

, nach Mönchengladbach ?


----------

